# Animal cruelty ..makes me SO ANGRY



## applecruncher (Nov 28, 2018)

My kitty was sick this morning...vomited several times, whining/crying...I was very worried.   I was on verge of calling the vet.  Watched her closely and long to short it cleared up.  She is eating again; I gave her a different food, just a little bit.

So I was watching the evening news and there was a story about a cat being shot with an arrow. Had surgery and should be okay.  The report referred to another story from last year involving a firecracker...I can't even type the details...too horrible.  Amazing that cat also survived and was adopted.

Both these incidents were deliberate.

B@@tards who do such sick, cruel things should be *tortured and BURIED ALIVE. *


----------



## Falcon (Nov 28, 2018)

AC,  I'm with you  100%.  The perpetrators  should get EXACTLY  the same treatment  as they did to the poor animals !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm glad your baby's feeling better AC, tough when they are sickly.  I'm with you and Falcon about animal abusers, I've heard many horror stories over the years about what those poor helpless animals go through, it makes me sick.


----------



## IKE (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 28, 2018)

Something is way wrong with an individual that tortures other beings, any.

But cats and dogs?

Y’gotta be kidding.

Those individuals need kept in.

Thinking maybe a lion’s den.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> AC,  I'm with you  100%.  The perpetrators  should get EXACTLY  the same treatment  as they did to the poor animals !



So very much this!!! I am not a vindictive person, not at all, except regarding pedophiles and people that abuse children and animals.  Whatever they've done to the animal or child should be done to them, period!  THAT is justice!!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm completely with you on how you feel AC, but this abuse, as well as spousal abuse and child abuse, will go on. So many bad things happen in our society, it's unreal. 

I use to watch Animal Planet with programs about the SPCA Police. Actual law enforcement officers that help abused animals and arrest abusers. Then I found out that the SPCA Police are no longer. Funding problems. So many things are stopped today due to money/funding problems.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 29, 2018)

Absolutely. Why do laws still think of animals as property? Thank goodness there laws against cruelty to animals, but never harsh enough.


----------

